# Which Muzzleloader



## Jungda99

Fellas,

I am thinking obout buying a muzzleloader before next years dear season. I don't really know much about them so i figured I would ask the "experts"

I know I want one that uses a 209 Primer but that is really about it It would also be nice if it could unload easily. I am not looking to spend a ton of money for basically a 1 weekend/year gun. I would like to keep it less than $500 but $300 would be perferred.

What type of options do I have? Make/model would be nice

Thanks
David


----------



## Bgunit68

By no means am I an expert. But, I bought the Thompson Center Triumph with Weathershield. First, I am a big guy. I have really big hands. The Triumph has a great grip. Second, it is very accurate. I shoot 110gr Pyrodex Pellets (2-30gr & 1-50gr) with a 250gr Shockwave Easyglide. The fact that you can take out the breech plug without a wrench just adds a little to it. It is very easy to clean. In my opinion it is a great rifle. You can buy them for $400 to $500. Money well spent.


----------



## NDTerminator

With ML, much like with any firearm, you get what you pay for.

I too now use a T/C Triumph. Really a well thought out design. Accurate, simple (only 4 moving parts), 3.5# trigger out of the box, super easy to clean & maintain.

The Triumph stock has a raised comb that's designed to position the eye correctly for a scope or optic. I found it difficult to get my eye down to the open sights with this stock. A moot point for me because I can't see the damn things well enough to use them past 25 yards or so anyway. I have a Trulgo red/green dot optic on mine and it works well out to 100 yards or so.

I think if you check Cabelas online Bargain Cave they have last year's model T/C Omegas on sale. These a great ML too, but require a wrench/tool to remove the breech plug, where the Triumph's is finger removable. Believe me, that feature is worth it's weight in gold...

Hope this helps...


----------



## Jungda99

thanks for the input. I friend of mine made me aware of a sale that reedssports.com is having on the TC lineup. Can't beat the price. I am going to see if Gander will pricematch it.


----------



## rsetty

I recieved a CVA Optima as a gift this year, but really don't know anything about muzzleloaders. Is there anything I should know about this gun? For a first time muzzleloader, I am assuming this gun will do just fine. Can anyone tell me how these shoot compared to the T/C's or anyother muzzleloader for that matter?? Any input would help. Thanks


----------



## Nate

T/C Encore


----------



## traveler33

also a T/C Encore fan


----------



## alleyyooper

First thing you need to do is read the game laws for muzzle loading hunting in your state. Your state may not allow 209 primers, may not allow sabots (newT/C's have poor rep for shooting conicals.) or scopes.

I would look & handle at a few Knight models, CVA's, Trudtions and others before plunking down dollars on any thing.

I found the trigger guard to tight for confort for me with the Omega. I worried about touching it off every time I attemped to get my finger in to the trigger. I also found the bore so tight it was hard to load unless I used special sabots.

If I were in the market for a new Muzzle loader today I would most likly buy a Knight KRB 7.

 Al


----------



## RiverRob

I just picked up a TC ProHunter and I can tell yah what, its the best muzzleloader out there. The ease of cleaning, shooting, accuracy and options are worth every penny. Save up some more money and dont mess around. With the encore you could always shop around and find another forearm and barrel for real cheap and you have another remarkable firearm. Then once you get a forearm for a rifle/shotgun all you have to is swap out barrels. If your planning on buying rifles or shotguns in the furure and mind single actions then it will save you money for sure.

check em out.
http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/proHunte ... oaders.php


----------



## bmxfire37

yea id like to get one of those TC. i have a traditions pursuit, and its easy to clean...just takes alot to unscrew the plug.


----------



## alleyyooper

Use anti seize grease on the BP or teflon pipe tape. Tighten the plug snug then backit off a quarter turn also. if at the range lossen it after ever 10 shots or so then retighten it snug and back off a quarter turn.
It is a good idea to loosen the BP before you leave the range also while it is still warm.

 Al


----------



## bmxfire37

by alot i mean numerous twists with the wrench


----------



## rasmusse

I like the Thompson Center Encore in .50/209 for muzzle loader hunting. Great elk rifle. I also like the fact that you can get extra barrels. I use the same rifle for deer hunting during the rifle season with a T/C barrel in 6.5x55 SE. They cost a bit more but you pay for the capability to use extra barrels.


----------



## sdeprie

First, Al, thanks for those tips. I've had a little problem getting my BP out.

I've used a number of ML's, from old made from kit CVA, to home made flint, and even an old H&R .58 trapper. Believe it or not, that old H&R uses a 209. I just wish I could put a red dot, or even fiber-optic sights on it. These old eyes just have a hard time seeing the sights.

The last one I bought was a CVA Kodiak. I got one in .50, although I actually wanted one in .45. Bass Pro just didn't have the .45. It shoots great. Now please don't freak. My best groups were with 200 gr Triple 7 behind a sabot. (The 200 gr was an accident. The pellets stuck together and I thought I was loading 100 gr.) The point is I got about a 2" group at 100 yds, the rifle shot them several times without any evident damage and I still have it. It does have some weak points. The dropping block seemed to catch several times and I now have a bent triggerguard. (Still don't know why it stuck and haven't been able to recreate it.) The ram has a complicated expanding jag, which I now have to replace because I broke it (my fault, not the gun's). The BP does screw out, but isn't that much of a problem as the gun comes with the proper wrench and since the breechplug is stainless, it cleans up real easy.

I know you get what you pay for, most of the time, but I already have an Encorein a and a barrel will cost me more than the CVA, and I still have to buy the fore-end and shoulder stock. Don't get me wrong. I love my encore, but in its configuration, it cost me a thousand bucks. That old H&R only cost $125 and except for the sights, I have every confidence in it. I looked at a Traditions Yukon and sometimes I wish I had gotten that, just because it is smaller and lighter than my Kodiak. I didn't, so I can't tell you anything about it.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester

just started muzzleloader hunting this last year, got myself a TC Omega Z5 and i am no expert myself but i think its a very good gun..


----------



## gunsandoptics

I will add my 2 cents to everyone else and tell you to buy a TC Triumph and not look back. You will NOT be dissapointed. If you plan on adding other calibers, you might want to consider the TC Encore or the Pro hunter. If you find a good buy on the TC Omega, you will not be unhappy with that gun either.

My own Encore 209/50 groupd under 3 inches at 160 yards with just two pyrodex pellets behind a TC yellow tip shock wave 250 grain bullet. Gun is consistent and a pleasure to tote and shoot.
Dan


----------



## yooper77

If you pick any T/C you can never go wrong. I really like the T/C Omega Z5 or T/C Triumph. You can find the T/C OMEGA Z5 PREMIUM PACK well within your price range, just add powder and primers.

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/omegaZ5.php

I have a Encore 15" 209x50 pistol barrel. T/C 50 caliber Treehawk, T/C 50 caliber Hawken and T/C 50 caliber Pennsylvania hunter all proven deer getters and fun.

I never liked the in-line copycats CVA or Knight muzzleloaders.

Knight KRB-7, wantabe Encore, isn't worth the money. One question for the Knight KRB-7, where's the pistol barrels and grips?

yooper77


----------



## sdeprie

A little trivia here. Anybody know who (in modern times) made the first in-line ML? 8) I just ask this because of the copycat comment (which is not to disparage TC. They are well built, proven, etc.).


----------



## seeker

First Modern Muzzleloader and still the best...Knight


----------



## sdeprie

No, not Knight.


----------



## yooper77

I am not sure, but wasn't the T/C scout a kindof inline?

I know its not Knight, just donest compare to T/C and never will to me.

yooper77


----------



## sdeprie

I don't know if this is the final answer. I just know that in 1977 (that's 31 years ago) I had my hands on an H&R Topper in 45 caliber. No, it didn't have 209 priming, just a nipple that took a #11 percussion cap, but it was definitely an inline. They still use the same telescoping ramrod they used then. By the way, when I saw it, it wasn't new. I'm pretty sure that's a long time before Knight came along. While TC was popular, they only made sidelocks, then. I don't know when the Contender came along, but I believe it was a few years later, and even then, it was a while before they made ML barrels for it.


----------



## yooper77

http://www.whitemuzzleloading.com/histo ... oading.htm


----------



## sdeprie

Well, there you go. Knight came along about 16 years after White, and about 8 years after the H&R model I know about.


----------



## darkgael

"I just know that in 1977 (that's 31 years ago) I had my hands on an H&R Topper in 45 caliber. No, it didn't have 209 priming, just a nipple that took a #11 percussion cap"
Yeah. I still have one, in 12ga. Nice shooter. Light and easy to carry all day when on the march for grouse.
Pete


----------



## grzzlylnghnter

Hey Guy's Just a tip from my past. I learned many things about muzzleloading the hard way. Sometimes I found later not so safe way also. I was lucky enough to find The complete blackpowder handbook by Sam Fadala. I really liked the older a edition but all are a wealth of imformation that even us old timers can enjoy!!!!!!! Give it a try! :beer:


----------



## Bernie P.

Another TC fan here.I started a few years back with their Black Diamond and now have the Omega.Great guns at reasonable prices.One word of advice.Do not use their Bore Butter lube for anything other than maybe the breech plug threads.All their other products are fine.Good luck!


----------



## yooper77

T/C Bore Butter is great for patched round balls, T/C maxi-balls or maxi-hunters grooves and T/C Bore Buttons. I have been using T/C Bore Butter for over 25 years and it is perfect for Traditional muzzle loading.

Now, it should not be used for sabots and I only clean my Encore with T/C #13 cleaner.

yooper77


----------



## Bernie P.

I still don't trust it.I know folks that used it for years in their ball guns and thought it was great only to discover rust had taken hold under the BB so the rust wasnt showing on their patch's for some time.I liked it at first in my Lyman GPR but after trying my hand at mixing some moose milk I got better accuracy so I gave it a thorough cleaning and found I had light rust underneath the stuff to.


----------

